# RV Park at Demi John Island



## SaltyFowl

Located in Mims near Bastrop Bayou the Demi John RV Park offers a quite and secluded atmosphere. There is concrete slabs, laundry, and free WiFi upon arrival. The area has 3 boat ramps, several piers, and is within walking distance to Captain Mark’s Marina. The central location is ideal for a relatively short commute to near by plants, towns, and Surfside beach. 

Rates per month: 

30 amp - $450 
50 amp - $475 

To reserve your spot call 281-850-6370 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

